# www.onlineliga.de



## DerTriton (22. Januar 2018)

*UPDATE: Der Release verschiebt sich, es gibt zwar keinen Termin bis wann, aber ich gehe von  Ende August aus.*
Vielleicht gibt es hier den einen oder anderen der sich auch für Fußball interessiert. Ab März startet Onlineliga.de und mir gefällt das Konzept daher hier der Tipp. Weitere Infos gibt es auf der Homepage, aber vorweg gleich die Info das es F2P ist und nur über einen Premium Account verfügt der Komfortfunktionen aber keine spielerischen Vorteile liefert. Ansonsten würde ich es selbst nicht spielen und somit nicht bewerben.

Trailer für diejenigen die zu faul sind sich einzulesen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuXR2bOc9Ck

Da ich ganz offen bin, hier der folgende Hinweis:
Wenn 11 sich mit meinem Einladungscode *0561* anmelden,
erhalte ich einen Premium Account für 12 Monate.

http://www.onlineliga.de/0561 oder einfach http://www.onlineliga.de

Darüber würde ich mich freuen aber wichtiger ist es das man,
wie in jedem Onlinespiel, viele Mitspieler hat und am besten
welche die man kennt. Das Geld für Premium hätte ich auch so,
denn ich denke das es sich lohnt diesen Manager zu unterstützen.


----------



## DerTriton (1. März 2018)

Wer sich schon bei ONLINELIGA.de angemeldet hat und länger seine E-Mails nicht gesichtet hat, sollte es mal tun. Da wird für eine Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme an der Beta, nach der PLZ gefragt.


----------



## DerTriton (1. April 2018)

Da ich keine Ahnung habe ob jemand hier überhaupt Interesse am Spiel hat, ist das mein letzter Post.
Nur noch die Info das man sich per Mail für die Beta anmelden kann: beta@onlineliga.de


----------



## DerTriton (15. Juli 2018)

Kleines Update: Auch wenn es sich noch hinzieht, kann ich sagen das sich einiges tut. Sei es Fehler zu beheben die erst jetzt auffallen oder Vorschläge der Tester auch schon den Weg ins Spiel finden. Das kleine Team an Entwicklern will ihr Spiel auch schnell fertig haben, nur nicht um jeden Preis. Was ich persönlich begrüße, da scheinbar kein Druck besteht ONLINELIGA.de schnell auf den Markt zu bringen. Was nach meiner Erfahrung immer gut ist, statt auf Druck ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. Nach meinem Eindruck jetzt gehe ich davon aus das der Release gegen Ende August sein könnte.


----------



## Zybba (16. Juli 2018)

"Unberechenbar, emotional und impulsiv"?
Genau die Werte, die mir erstrebenswert erscheinen...


----------



## DerTriton (2. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> "Unberechenbar, emotional und impulsiv"?
> Genau die Werte, die mir erstrebenswert erscheinen...


So wie Fußball halt ist, bei anderen Sachen wären diese Werte nicht so schön.


----------

